# Universities in dubai



## guidolaukens (May 11, 2014)

Hello,

Can someone give me a good information about the best universities in Dubai ?
Or where can I find some information about the best universities in Dubai ?
Thanks for your help.
Guido


----------



## donmuath (May 10, 2014)

Emirate of Dubai[edit]
There are sizable numbers of universities and colleges in Dubai. Dubai's educational institutions include public and private universities and colleges.

Main article: List of universities and colleges in Dubai
List of public universities and colleges[edit]
Higher Colleges of Technology
Zayed University
Dubai Medical College for Girls
Afraaz University
Emirates College for Management & Information Technology
List of private universities and colleges[edit]
Al Ghurair University
Allied Institute of Management Studies (AIMS), Dubai[1]
American College of Dubai
American University in Dubai
((Amity University Dubai))
American University in the Emirates
Amity University Dubai
Biotechnology University College, Dubai
Birla Institute of Technology & Science, Pilani - Dubai
British University in Dubai
Canadian University Of Dubai
Cass Business School
Centre for Executive Education, Dubai Knowledge Village
Emirates College for Management & Information Technology
Dubai School of Dental Medicine
Dubai Medical College for Girls
Dubai School of Government
Dubai University College
The Emirates Academy of Hospitality Management
Emirates Aviation College
European University College Brussels (Hogeschool-Universiteit Brussel)
European University College (formerly Nicolas & Asp University College)
HAwowid
Emirates College of Technology 
Hamdan Bin Mohammed e-University
Heriot-Watt University
Hult International Business School
IIM Indore[1]
Institute of Management Technology, Dubai
International Horizons College - Dubai
Islamic & Arabic Studies College Dubai
Islamic Azad University, Dubai
Jumeira University
Kinsale University - Dubai Campus
London Business School
London College of Fashion - Short Courses in the Middle East
London College of Make-up FZ-LLC
London Human Resources Institute, Dubai Centre, Knowledge Village
Manchester University Business School
Mahatma Gandhi University
Manipal University
Middlesex University - Dubai Campus
Murdoch University Dubai
Rochester Institute of Technology - Dubai (RIT Dubai)
S P Jain School of Global Management, Dubai
SAE Institute
Shahid Beheshti University, Dubai
Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Institute of Science and Technology (SZABIST)
Skyline University College
Synergy University
Universal Empire Institute of Medical Sciences
University of Atlanta Dubai
University of Dubai
University of Modern Sciences
University of Strathclyde Business School - Dubai Campus
University of Waterloo
University of Wollongong - Dubai Campus
Wings University
Brentwood Open learning College


Check out Wikipedia, I can't post the link.


----------



## guidolaukens (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the list.
But I would like to know (if possible) what are the very good ones.
The list is very long and complete.
I need this i.o. to convince my daughter. 
Just an objective mind would be welcome.
Guido


----------



## donmuath (May 10, 2014)

Ah sorry, well the best unis wild be western unis with campuses in Dubai like Heriot Watt and wollagong, but they don't have the full range of courses. As for local unis American University of Dubai and University of Dubai. If she can make the daily drive or live on campus American University of Sharjah is probably the best local uni.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you looking for an academic course or a teaching position?

American University of Dubai, American University of Sharjah are the best

There are British universities, but the British education is nothing near the American, Harriot Watt is the best equipped.

There is in Abu Dhabi a French Uni, not sure how great it is, 
There is also the Masdar Institute of Science and Technology, they have MIT professors over, so should be great.

Uni students here are craZy, kids with lots of money, and the girls are wild.


----------



## guidolaukens (May 11, 2014)

Thank you very much.
This information is very usefull for the time being.
Regards.

Guido







RandomDude said:


> Are you looking for an academic course or a teaching position?
> 
> American University of Dubai, American University of Sharjah are the best
> 
> ...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Key thing, with any university, is to check the accreditation of the degrees offered.

Some here are not internationally accredited, fine if you only ever want to live and work here, not a lot of use if you set your sights elsewhere.


----------



## guidolaukens (May 11, 2014)

Thank You very much for this information.
It is very usefull and corresponds also with other information that I could get.
Regards,

Guido





donmuath said:


> Ah sorry, well the best unis wild be western unis with campuses in Dubai like Heriot Watt and wollagong, but they don't have the full range of courses. As for local unis American University of Dubai and University of Dubai. If she can make the daily drive or live on campus American University of Sharjah is probably the best local uni.


----------



## Zubairmukkarum (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi Everyone. I was looking to pursue my masters and I found Master of applied sciences in Management Information Systems at higher colleges of technology a good match. 

However not enough information is available on their website. Like fee structure and whether the program is available in the evening. 

I tried contacting them through their contact form on the website but to no avail.

I heard the college is only for uae nationals. 

Any insight will be highly appreciated.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> There are British universities, but the British education is nothing near the American


Wasn't Oxford just named best university in the world?


----------

